# First Responders Manual



## Guest (Sep 22, 2017)

arnis said:


> Frunk can be opened by screen, app and emergency pull-cord, likely behind towing hook cover (round thingy)


@Post 10 I supposed frunk release was a cord through the towing hook flap. It's two cords. Well... look at that.








I was like: "WTF is that. Why so complicated!?!" And then I read:
_
To open the hood with 12 volt power enabled, touch the associated OPEN button on the touchscreen.

To open the hood without 12 volt power: 
1. Locate an external 12 volt power supply. 
2. Release the tow eye cover by pressing firmly on the top right perimeter of the cover until it pivots inward, then pulling the raised section toward you.
3. Pull the two wires out of the tow eye opening to expose the vehicle-side terminals.
4. Connect..........
NOTE: The following steps will not open the front trunk if Model 3 has 12 volt power enabled._

*Ingenious solution. *Frunk is now a safe to store valuables WOW! Bravo.

Search keywords:
MODEL 3 EMERGENCY RESPONSE GUIDE
FIRST RESPONDER INFORMATION


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

arnis said:


> @Post 10 I supposed frunk release was a cord through the towing hook flap. It's two cords. Well... look at that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where are you getting this information?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2017)

First responders manual.
https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/downloads/2017_Model_3_Emergency_Response_Guide_en.pdf


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

arnis said:


> First responders manual.
> https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/downloads/2017_Model_3_Emergency_Response_Guide_en.pdf


moved these posts over to their own thread so someone interested may find the info in the future without it being buried in another thread

Images of the complete guide can be viewed here


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

In New York, there's no way Fire Dept will do this assuming that they even know about it. I guarantee in an emergency they will jam their Halligan (AKA crowbar) into your beautiful hood and break the latch to get to the emergency shutoff circuit. It will take them 5 seconds instead of the minutes to bring over a 12 volt battery and jumper cables in the above diagram.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> In New York, there's no way Fire Dept will do this assuming that they even know about it. I guarantee in an emergency they will jam their Halligan (AKA crowbar) into your beautiful hood and break the latch to get to the emergency shutoff circuit. It will take them 5 seconds instead of the minutes to bring over a 12 volt battery and jumper cables in the above diagram.


Of course they will. And if you're stuck and injured in that car you will want them to sacrifice your hood for every precious second.
But at least Tesla have a good alternative for those times when you're a certain Youtuber who left the car at the airport with 3% charge and came back from a 3-week trip to find you can't get in to the car at all. Now with jumper cables someone can pop open the hood, then connect to the 12v battery and bring the car back to normal operation without towing or prying anything.


----------



## danzgator (May 17, 2017)

I like that there's definitely an electric and a manual door latch release right on the door.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Of course they will. And if you're stuck and injured in that car you will want them to sacrifice your hood for every precious second.
> But at least Tesla have a good alternative for those times when you're a certain Youtuber who left the car at the airport with 3% charge and came back from a 3-week trip to find you can't get in to the car at all. Now with jumper cables someone can pop open the hood, then connect to the 12v battery and bring the car back to normal operation without towing or prying anything.


As per the emergency manual:

Its 12 volt battery operates the SRS, airbags,
windows, door locks, touchscreen, and interior and exterior lights.

You will not be able to move the car and you will still need to call a tow truck to get to a charger. It seems like this 12v emergency connection is really only good to pop the frunk when the battery is dead. The tow eye cover is usually a very small hole so I assume these wires are very small gauge and can't carry any meaningful current. It's also possible that these wires only go to the motor for the frunk release and don't supply the rest of the 12v system.

@arnis THANK YOU for the first real documentation I've seen! There is infinitely more information in here that we haven't seen before like the manual door release levers, confirmation on how to open the rear trunk/frunk, airbag layout, etc. VERY USEFUL!!!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

What I meant is you use the jumper cables as indicated in the document to pop the frunk, then you access the 12v battery under the frunk and move the jumper cables to the 12v battery to give it a proper jump. Which is not like an ICE, you just need to leave them connected there for a while to charge it up a bit.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

JWardell said:


> What I meant is you use the jumper cables as indicated in the document to pop the frunk, then you access the 12v battery under the frunk and move the jumper cables to the 12v battery to give it a proper jump. Which is not like an ICE, you just need to leave them connected there for a while to charge it up a bit.


But you're still stuck. Main battery dead=tow. No way around that.


----------



## danzgator (May 17, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> But you're still stuck. Main battery dead=tow. No way around that.


Correct. All charging the 12v battery is going to get you is use of the screen so that you can put it in tow mode.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> But you're still stuck. Main battery dead=tow. No way around that.


But at least you can disable the Parking Brake that way.... and get in to the car to retrieve valuables...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I would rather be towed than dragged.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> But you're still stuck. Main battery dead=tow. No way around that.


True, but the 12v battery is used at startup to decide if everything is safe to connect the main battery. You're more likely to end up with a dead 12v battery rendering your car undriveable. It's nice to know that there's a fairly simple solution for getting to the 12v battery for jumping or replacement purposes.


----------



## 2170pwr (May 1, 2017)

And there it is!! Yes you can just open the trunk if the car is unlocked!


----------



## danzgator (May 17, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I would rather be towed than dragged.


Been there, it ain't fun...they have to jack your car up and put the wheels on a dolly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> It's also possible that these wires only go to the motor for the frunk release and don't supply the rest of the 12v system.


This is exactly what these small wires are used for. They are directly connected to hood release actuator.
And there is a transistor-type logic that doesn't allow for these wires to unlatch the frunk when 12V system is fine.
Therefore it is not possible to open the frunk when vehicle is armed (vehicle is not armed when 12V dead).

*Can anybody confirm that Tesla will draw HV battery to 0% when trying to keep 12V system alive for months?* I wouldn't bet on that.
I know that on Nissan Leaf it will heat the battery (extreme cold) while unplugged until SOC drops to 30% and then stops.
After that there is no way to engage contactor (if HV battery freezes). Vehicle must be plugged in or brought to warmer temperature.
It could also be the case with 12V battery automatic recharge cycle. And if it is not. We can ask Tesla for an OTA update, that
stops 12V battery from being recharged if a) vehicle unplugged b) 7 days have passed and c) SOC drops below 30% and drops cellular
connection.
This way we arrive back to our beloved vehicle, zap the hood release. Then zap 12V battery directly, unlock the vehicle. Go home.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

arnis said:


> @Post 10 I supposed frunk release was a cord through the towing hook flap. It's two cords. Well... look at that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness. This is so exciting! I'm so much more excited about this car now! Two fairly secure places to store valuables in this vehicle. I'm in love.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh well, so much for using the frunk as secure storage.

https://draftable.com/compare/KFANTvazoYep

The latest version of the owner's manual has *removed* this clause (jump to page 17):

_Note: the following steps will not open the front trunk if the Model 3 has 12V power._​


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

garsh said:


> Oh well, so much for using the frunk as secure storage.
> 
> https://draftable.com/compare/KFANTvazoYep
> 
> ...


That is the first time I've seen the Draftable document comparison. VERY COOL!


----------



## EarlyBuyer (Apr 9, 2017)

This first responders training video is interesting.


----------

